# Rinsing Minn Kota Head



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Took one over the bow and the Minn Kota got some water in the head unit. Can I safely take it apart and rinse and spray it down?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

You can take the cover off and take a look. I would think that a good spray down with a quality product like Boeshield would be better than water. Or a CRC product rated for electrical components. Some of these units have no seal down the shaft and into the motor. Water would be bad.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I took it off and there's not much going on up there. Misted it out and sprayed some Yamaha silicone spray in there.


----------

